# Mr Bloggy



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

A couple of folk on here do their own cycling blogs. One or two are excellent, and have inspired me to start a blog of me own...

https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog

Does anyone else here do a blog? Give us a link if you do. 

Similarly, if you know of a good cycling blog then tell us about it.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2018)

I have a bijou bloggette of my Tour de France and my Kingpin resto.

https://bsatourdefrance.wordpress.com/

http://daweskingpinbike.blogspot.com/?m=1

And this is often a good read. http://lovelybike.blogspot.com/?m=1

And @hoopdriver had a good blog but I think he’s turned it in now.

http://www.my-bicycle-and-i.com


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

I like your blog Carlos. A little nicer to look at than mine, though I'm still a beginner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

You have a pretty good blog, I might add, right out the gate. Well done Sir!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I like your blog Carlos. A little nicer to look at than mine, though I'm still a beginner.



Me too, it’s a dark art.

I sometimes think when I hear or read about someone’s blog...” oh good, the world needs another cycling blog”


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Thanks Mr Aided. I do have a natural flair for talking utter bollards, so i might as well spread the love. You may find todays installment mildly amusing.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2018)

Oh yeah, @Gravity Aided has a nice blog too, as does @biggs682


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Yes, im a follower of both of those. Both are excellent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

I don't think Lovely Bicycle blogs much about bikes anymore, I think she's gone into knitting professionally. But her blog was good while it lasted.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2018)

@Drago its a good start.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't think Lovely Bicycle blogs much about bikes anymore, I think she's gone into knitting professionally. But her blog was good while it lasted.



Well I did lapse, hadn’t looked at it for a while, though I did read an article on it last week about unicrown forks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

@biggs682 has a fantastic blog. Very fine reading indeed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Well I did lapse, hadn’t looked at it for a while, though I did read an article on it last week about unicrown forks.


She's got a lot of observational skill and astuteness, I'll say that. Very well informed.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Nov 2018)

Speaking of members on here, @Mice did a good job of her 5milecyclist blog.

Not too short or long, grammar and spelling up to snuff.

Looks like she packed in a while ago.

http://the5milecyclist.com/


----------



## Specialeyes (23 Nov 2018)

I'm stealing "scrotum-handlebar spatial incompatibility event", that's ace. Chapeau @Drago 

One of my Christmas break projects is to restart my blog - really must get round to it!


----------



## roadrash (23 Nov 2018)

good start @Drago , @tyred has a good blog, I had @biggs682 blogg bookmarked but cant seem to find it now, any pointers??


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

Here you go our kid...

https://biggs682.wordpress.com


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2018)

As already mentioned i do a blog , they come and go 
I try to get the spelling and grammar checked by swmbo 
I use to waffle on but have decided now to keep them short and sweet 
glad some of you enjoy them 
i must read some of yours to check up on what you are blogging about so be warned


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Nov 2018)

Nothing grand
Aching Legs and CQ
the trials and tribulations of 'Bobby Mhor'
HERE
A mix of cycling, SOTA and portable ham radio stuff


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2018)

How are the purple patches coming on?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Nov 2018)

Not going to bother reading it. Get a life........


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2018)

I've got a life, a nice retired one, hence having the time to spend on such irrelevancies.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2018)

Specialeyes said:


> I'm stealing "scrotum-handlebar spatial incompatibility event", that's ace. Chapeau @Drago
> 
> One of my Christmas break projects is to restart my blog - really must get round to it!


 
With treatment at the Hopsital?


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> I have a bijou bloggette of my Tour de France and my Kingpin resto.
> 
> https://bsatourdefrance.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks. It was a good blog but then I had all sorts of troubles with my host server and distracted by the scrambles to earn a living in the fraught world of magazines. I’ve recently got a new host and am going to rebuilt the old blog. Hopefully soon. I enjoyed it and want to resume. I’ve just finished rebuilding my professional photography site www.roffsmithphotography.com and so hopefully can turn my attention back to the cycling blog!


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Stuck at home, the local anaesthetic hasn't worn off my shoulder, and its raining. That's right, I've made another blog entry!


----------



## Threevok (27 Nov 2018)

I don't believe my life (either on or off a bike) is interesting enough to warrant a blog


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Nov 2018)

Then make it interesting!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

If you want a laugh open an instagram account and look at some of the profiles that start following you 
I have seen more naked flesh from both sexes in the last year of posting on instagram than before it's just crazy what some people post .

There's all this hype about being not being sexist and value your body etc etc


----------



## Threevok (27 Nov 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> Then make it interesting!



Maybe your right

Perhaps I should start a blog


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Maybe your right
> 
> Perhaps I should start a blog



not too interesting or we will all be jealous


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

I don't do interesting. Mediocre is more my bag.


----------



## I like Skol (27 Nov 2018)

So interesting that I am un-watching this thread.....


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> not too interesting or we will all be jealous


Then he’d have to be on Instagram and call himself “an Influencer”


----------



## Threevok (27 Nov 2018)

hoopdriver said:


> Then he’d have to be on Instagram and call himself “an Influencer”



Strangely enough, I have (on the advice I have been given here) just signed up to instagram, and have already two followers.


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Nov 2018)

Just make sure you’re a positive influence, an example not a warning!


----------



## swansonj (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Stuck at home, the local anaesthetic hasn't worn off my shoulder, and its raining. That's right, I've made another blog entry!


Do comments left on your blog get posted automatically or do you screen them?

I wanted to suggest gently and friendlily that your understanding of double and triple butting wasn’t precisely the same as mine, but to do so without my pedantry being plastered all over the web for the whole world to see.

Oh, hang on a tick....


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

I have no idea, but try it and see Mr Swanson. I was trying to dumb it down to make it understandable, but may have lost the plot entirely in translation.

All polite comments (as I'm sure yours would of course be) are very welcome.


----------



## Threevok (27 Nov 2018)

and there is no mention of Tange Prestige anywhere


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

I actually got very close to mentioning Tange as a brand to look out for when waxing lyrical about 4130. Perhaps a future blog entry there?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I actually got very close to mentioning Tange as a brand to look out for when waxing lyrical about 4130. Perhaps a future blog entry there?



And don't forget ishiwata or dedacciai both do very good tube sets and are often overlooked


----------



## swansonj (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> I have no idea, but try it and see Mr Swanson. I was trying to dumb it down to make it understandable, but may have lost the plot entirely in translation.
> 
> All polite comments (as I'm sure yours would of course be) are very welcome.
> View attachment 440598


Plain, single and double on that diagram are as I understand them, but I thought triple was like double but with different thicknesses at the ends, so three thicknesses in total used once each. The arrangement in that diagram is probably more logical though. 

My real issue though was that your wording seemed to imply two (double) or three (triple) changes going each way from the middle - one more than I think we both think there actually is. But that would be so pedantic a thing to feel necessary to point out that the person doing so would rightly open themselves to ridicule and contempt.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Be as pedantic as you like! As long as it's polite and comstructive I can take it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Strangely enough, I have (on the advice I have been given here) just signed up to instagram, and have already two followers.



NSA and GCHQ


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Mr FIVE EYES and Mrs ECHELON?


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Be as pedantic as you like!



Inconsistent use of capital letters in the captions.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2018)

Excellent feedback. Exdept I didnt use any captions! Do you perchance mean the title of each wee essay?


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Nov 2018)

The captions under the graphics showing the different gauges.

You have used 'butted' three times, twice capped, once not.

Generally with capitals, as with most punctuation, less is more.

Thus I would say butted should be lower case.

But (ho-ho) whichever you choose, you should use it consistently.


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Fair pointarooney re butted, well spotted Sir! Thats what happens when a dyslexic proof reads his own work.

I haven't put any captions under any graphics though. I'm from the Salvador Dali school of graphics, where captions are left to the observers own mind.

Edit - I've just checked, twice, and I can't see any inappropriate uses of a capital B in butted. I'll sit down with a coffee in a minute and try again with my glasses.


----------



## swansonj (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Fair pointarooney re butted, well spotted Sir! Thats what happens when a dyslexic proof reads his own work.
> 
> I haven't put any captions under any graphics though. I'm from the Salvador Dali school of graphics, where captions are left to the observers own mind.
> 
> Edit - I've just checked, twice, and I can't see any inappropriate uses of a capital B in butted. I'll sit down with a coffee in a minute and try again with my glasses.


Is @Pale Rider perchance referring to the graphic you posted in #37 in this thread and not to your blog at all?


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Ah! Well spotted Mr S.


----------



## swansonj (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Ah! Well spotted Mr S.


Mind you, a bug has been planted, and i’m now going to have to read every word of your entire sodding blog again in the hope that we can in fact find a genuine misplaced capital letter....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Fair pointarooney re butted, well spotted Sir! Thats what happens when a dyslexic proof reads his own work.
> 
> I haven't put any captions under any graphics though. I'm from the Salvador Dali school of graphics, where captions are left to the observers own mind.
> 
> Edit - I've just checked, twice, and I can't see any inappropriate uses of a capital B in butted. I'll sit down with a coffee in a minute and try again with my glasses.



Does a "dyslexic proof" bat for the other side?


----------



## Drago (28 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Does a "dyslexic proof" bat for the other side?



It took me a moment or two, but


----------



## MrPie (28 Nov 2018)

4130 = aviation grade? my left testicle. Could fillet weld 2ft thick 4130 without the requirement for post weld heat treatment.
8630.....proper high strength Drago grade.

Enjoying the blog tho old chum


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

Aye laddie, it's use in the structure of many light aircraft today, in much the same way 531 back in the day. That's for the vote of confidence - trying to decide what to write about next. Lights, perhaps?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye laddie, it's use in the structure of many light aircraft today, in much the same way 531 back in the day. That's for the vote of confidence - trying to decide what to write about next. Lights, perhaps?



Falling off, comedy crashes, non serious.


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Aye laddie, it's use in the structure of many light aircraft today, in much the same way 531 back in the day. That's for the vote of confidence - trying to decide what to write about next. Lights, perhaps?



If you want to get comments on your blog then the answer is simple - Red Light Jumping and pavement riding.


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

Oooh, that's a bit mercenary, but I like it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2018)

Milkfloat said:


> If you want to get comments on your blog then the answer is simple - Red Light Jumping and pavement riding.


And if you want numbers, review current cycling products.


----------



## MrPie (29 Nov 2018)

Now I'd be all ears if you were to write a blog on avation grade stuff like 'propper-sexy-alloy 718' or single crystal titanium fan blades


----------



## Drago (29 Nov 2018)

Does anyone make a bike from inconel? Would be a bit pricy.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2018)

I had meant to reply to this. I do indeed have a blog - https://theoldbikeshome.wordpress.com/

I had originally started it with the plans to write about my various cycle projects and I have occasionally done entries like that but changing circumstances, moving into a one bedroom apartment and the fact that my bikes are mostly in my parents garage combined with various mental health issues which meant my head wasn't in the right place for being inventive meant I haven't done as much work on my bikes in the past few years as I did before.

Instead, I turned into a sort of travelogue where I wrote about my various solo cycle tours down the west coast of Ireland.


----------



## Drago (7 Dec 2018)

And I've just put the latest exciting installment on my own blog, for those that I've bribed to be interested.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2018)

As it happens, I’ve just added a page to my bijou bloggette. https://bsatourdefrance.wordpress.com/


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2018)

CarlP said:


> As it happens, I’ve just added a page to my bijou bloggette. https://bsatourdefrance.wordpress.com/



Nice one. 

That bike brought back some memories.

I remember lusting after one of those when I was 10 years old. One of the older boys in the village had one - the same colour too

It's probably the only time I have fancied a road bike


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> And I've just put the latest exciting installment on my own blog, for those that I've bribed to be interested.



I never knew that about PEWER. Interesting.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Oi! @Drago what's happened to the blog?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2019)

Bobbies stands for Bobbies on bikes, basically in every street.


----------



## MrBeanz (7 Feb 2019)

I have a blog, mostly cycling pics and videos but I go off topic once in a while with photography and maybe even a guitar video. 

http://mrbeanzandhisbikerides.blogspot.com/


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

I need to pull my finger out and find something interesting to write about. Mrs D hasn't been well so my mind has been on other things, but if I can think of something to write I might slip in a new episode.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I need to pull my finger out and find something interesting to write about. Mrs D hasn't been well so my mind has been on other things, but if I can think of something to write I might slip in a new episode.


You wrote about bobbies on bikes. How about other emergency services on bikes like paramedics?


----------



## Drago (7 Feb 2019)

I'm booked to do training for a SAR team in April. I may seek their permission for a few photos.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

What about the European Police Cycling Championships?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2019)

How about police dog bike formation teams of the 1990s?


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

I actually had an idea. When I have 5 minutes to compose my thoughts I shall start work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2019)

Mr Bobby the swap shop years


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2019)

Everyone knows that Noel Edmund's used to do naughty things to Mr Blobby.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

I didn't know.
But now I do.
I'll file an incident report.


----------



## MrBeanz (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I actually had an idea. When I have 5 minutes to compose my thoughts I shall start work.



You ought to start a thread "you know you're a cyclist when" picture thread! 

Unless you already have one, seeing I am a latecomer.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I actually had an idea. When I have 5 minutes to compose my thoughts I shall start work.



Well! Come on then, I haven’t got all day.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I’ve added a bit more on my blog, and reblogged another blog. 

Here.


----------



## Drago (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Well! Come on then, I haven’t got all day.



I was thinking if amusing or incredible tales about cyclists enduring extreme weather around the world.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Drago said:


> I was thinking if amusing or incredible tales about cyclists enduring extreme weather around the world.



Sounds like a plan, there was a couple of years ago some video of folks trying to ride in extreme wind on the Cape Argus sportive in South Africa, they were hanging on to their bikes for all their worth.

Edit, found one 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2QR2z6uC0


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

I've done another update on my blog, but I was wondering if anyone using Wordpress here pays for any of the services and if so what added value is there?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2019)

Nope. Been on there six or so years, haven't bought extras. I have a free thing connected to voting, that's it.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (12 Feb 2019)

Hope I'm not hijacking the wrong thread but is this a good place to advertise my blog? You can find it here :

https://cyclecommute.cc


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2019)

Just been reading the adventures of @Redlight on his blog. Quite extraordinary.


----------



## ChrisV (17 Mar 2019)

Just read the blog and @Drago has left CycleChat apparently.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2019)

ChrisV said:


> Just read the blog and @Drago has left CycleChat apparently.


Again? Oh well, they come they go they come.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2019)

Does a flounce on your own blog count as a proper flounce? 

As one of his personas once nearly said, he'll be back.


----------



## ChrisV (17 Mar 2019)

Farewell Chopper, you chopper.


----------



## roadrash (17 Mar 2019)

But...but ...I had a problem for the ask auntie drago agony column....what am I to do now, ......woe is me.....


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have a bijou bloggette of my Tour de France and my Kingpin resto.
> 
> https://bsatourdefrance.wordpress.com/
> 
> ...



At long last I have found what I hope will be a workable host for my blog and have relaunched it entirely - starting from scratch as opposed to the 600-odd posts on the original incarnation. I hope to build it back up though. At four posts now, and counting. Will start adding image galleries.

It’s www.my-bicycle-and-I.com


----------



## jay clock (24 Mar 2019)

I can offer my Crazy Guy on a Bike blogs. www.jmhr.com


----------



## jay clock (24 Mar 2019)

Drago said:


> A couple of folk on here do their own cycling blogs. One or two are excellent, and have inspired me to start a blog of me own...
> 
> https://themediocrecyclist.home.blog
> 
> ...


Really enjoyable. Thanks!


----------



## jay clock (24 Mar 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Hope I'm not hijacking the wrong thread but is this a good place to advertise my blog? You can find it here :
> 
> https://cyclecommute.cc



@CycleCommute.CC How do I follow it so it sends me an email with updates? Looks good


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (27 Mar 2019)

jay clock said:


> @CycleCommute.CC How do I follow it so it sends me an email with updates? Looks good


Thanks! I think I need to make it easier to subscribe.

Currently you can do it by posting a comment. Think it asks if you want to sub when doing that. 

Alternatively, you can follow the Facebook page to get updates there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2019)

I did start one, a few years ago (2011), but for whatever reason, never continued with it

It's taken me a while to remember the name of it, to google
Now, I can't get into it, to continue!!

https://ramblingsfromthebackofthebunch.blogspot.com/


----------



## jay clock (31 Mar 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> Thanks! I think I need to make it easier to subscribe.
> 
> Currently you can do it by posting a comment. Think it asks if you want to sub when doing that.
> 
> Alternatively, you can follow the Facebook page to get updates there


I have just spotted the Heatflask recommendation.. Simply hypnotic


----------

